# Recommendation for Opticoat detailer in San Francisco Bay Area?



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm looking to get my 535i opti-coated but I can't seem to find any detailers in my area via searching.

My preference would be in Marin County or San Francisco. From searching the forums, the only opti-coaters I found were Auto Salon Works in Belmont, which is too far South for me, or in Orinda (East Bay).

Any others?

Thanks for the help.

UPDATE: Done 12/20/13! See post #10


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

You want dboy11, he's right in your neck of the woods, and posts here all the time. I don't know if he's ever done OC, but with his experience, I'm sure he would do a great job with it even doing it the first time. (It's pretty easy quite frankly, and prep is prep is prep no matter wax, sealant, OC.)

These guys are probably even further, but they are top notch, particularly the first one. Price will likely be commensurate. If people are too far, you just have to pay them more to come out to do a mobile job.

http://www.justwaxed.net/

http://www.immaculate-reflections.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

I would say Bob at Auto Concierge - who is listed above Justwaxed.net


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ilovemycar said:


> You want dboy11, he's right in your neck of the woods, and posts here all the time. I don't know if he's ever done OC, but with his experience, I'm sure he would do a great job with it even doing it the first time. (It's pretty easy quite frankly, and prep is prep is prep no matter wax, sealant, OC.)
> 
> These guys are probably even further, but they are top notch, particularly the first one. Price will likely be commensurate. If people are too far, you just have to pay them more to come out to do a mobile job.
> 
> ...


I don't have the Opi-Coat in house, but as a detailer I can get the car up to speed if that's what needed


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations. My issue is that since it seems that detail+opticoat is an all-day job, the East Bay ones (Auto Concierge and Immaculate Reflections) aren't workable. Will have to check out Auto Salon on the Peninsula which at least is in the vicinity of my work.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

mness said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. My issue is that since it seems that detail+opticoat is an all-day job, the East Bay ones (Auto Concierge and Immaculate Reflections) aren't workable. Will have to check out Auto Salon on the Peninsula which at least is in the vicinity of my work.


I'm sure under the right circumstances any of the guys will do a mobile job, but anyway your find seems to be a decent one, I found this blog linked at his website, saw another pictorial at AG... he states mobile services aren't available at his site... I say go for it...

http://autosalonworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## nilfinite (Mar 12, 2012)

I've had Andrew ("Drew") from Auto Salon Works opti-coat my cars. He does a great job.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Done! by Drew at Auto Salon Works (Belmont CA). I couldn't believe how messed up my car's finish was after only four months. Guess I won't be using the Mill Valley Car Wash much more - looks like they use sanpaper mitts.

http://autosalonworks.blogspot.com/2013/12/five-days-to-christmas-friday-subject.html

Hood before:



















Hood after:










Rear quarter before:










Rear quarter after:










Done:


----------



## erikita (Jan 21, 2008)

*Do I dare ask what opticoat would set me back?*

Im also in the bay area. Live in Santa Cruz, work in Palo Alto. My car is a year old, 335, ballpark range what would I be expecting to pay?


----------



## Oyinko (Mar 22, 2014)

Any recommandation? What would be the price for a M235i? Does it really worth it?


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

erikita said:


> Im also in the bay area. Live in Santa Cruz, work in Palo Alto. My car is a year old, 335, ballpark range what would I be expecting to pay?





Oyinko said:


> Any recommandation? What would be the price for a M235i? Does it really worth it?


Auto Salon Works is in Belmont, near Palo Alto. You have to leave your car overnight, I rented a car from Enterprise for about $30/day, and they even came to Drew's house to pick me up.

My 535i, which you can see from the pics needed a lot of paint correction, was $1200 for correction + opticoat of paint and wheels, and I took at least 16 hours, maybe more.

Price is dependent on amount of hours needed for paint correction + opticoat. Smaller car = less $. I've seen some detailers sites list just opticoat at a few hundred. But you want to get the paint perfect so you don't seal in imperfections/swirls/etc. More work/time/$ is probably for the paint correction than the actual opticoating.

Give the guys a call for an estimate.


----------



## Oyinko (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

mness said:


> Guess I won't be using the Mill Valley Car Wash much more - looks like they use sanpaper mitts.





mness said:


> But you want to get the paint perfect so you don't seal in imperfections/swirls/etc.


Congrats.

You're probably aware, but your OC is still scratchable. Because it releases contaminants so well, you'll likely do less harm in that regard, and because it's so hard, less in that way as well. But because it's harder, when you do scratch it, it takes that much more effort to correct.



> More work/time/$ is probably for the paint correction than the actual opticoating.


Not probably, but definitely. In some cases, perhaps even by an order of magnitude.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

erikita said:


> Im also in the bay area. Live in Santa Cruz, work in Palo Alto. My car is a year old, 335, ballpark range what would I be expecting to pay?


I had my car done brand new so minimal paint correction was required. $450 for me, he had the car about 5 hours.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

sdsanta said:


> I had my car done brand new so minimal paint correction was required. $450 for me, he had the car about 5 hours.


Was it the Pro formula? No guarantee, right? I ask because there is a minimum charge required by Optimum Polymer Technologies if a pro would like to offer the factory authorized warranty. I thought it was right about $500, not sure what it is today.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Ilovemycar said:


> Was it the Pro formula? No guarantee, right? I ask because there is a minimum charge required by Optimum Polymer Technologies if a pro would like to offer the factory authorized warranty. I thought it was right about $500, not sure what it is today.


Opticoat 2.0


----------

